# LeEarl Archery Setup and Tuning Video back up for sale



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Ill be ordering it, Do you teach about tunning so i can get proper broadhead field point acuracy?


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

*You have a pm*

You have a pm on international shipping
Thanks Jason


----------



## kudu60 (Dec 10, 2005)

*order*

Ill order now. It´s my second DVD from Le Earl.

Thanks from Germany

Andreas


----------



## BUCKFAT (Apr 23, 2006)

It says dvd will start begin shipped on JAN 15 is this right??????????


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

BUCKFAT said:


> It says dvd will start begin shipped on JAN 15 is this right??????????


That was Jan. 05.  This is a great DVD, very informative.

Younghoytlover, no, it does not cover BH /fieldpoint tuning specificly, but a tuned bow should shoot both well.


----------



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

When I bought the first one I was told I would get the second one for free, what happened?


----------



## analog_kid (Mar 18, 2005)

Just ordered mine, I can't wait.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

That is right Bellows1, no BH tuning at this point.

All orders have been shipped that were ordered by Monday the 5th.

Thanks,


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*LeEarl - Address*

LeEarl:

Do you have a mailing address that could be used to order your videos?


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

Le Earl, Your dvd is excellent, I have books on tuning but couldn't make them click. I'm a "visual" learner, and though I've only been able to watch half of it I am amazed at things I've now learned! Like everyone has said "Best twelve bucks I've ever spent" on archery!

Thanks again Steve


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Lee PM sent :thumbs_up


----------



## tiresmoke216 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Got Mine!!!!!!*

I got my copy in the mail on friday! Great DVD! Who won the bow? Brian


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

*tuning dvd*

LeEarl
Payment sent.

Thanks


----------



## Dustin Andersen (May 26, 2006)

Does the video show tips on fletching arrows???


----------



## puma85 (Jun 11, 2006)

i don't think i like you leEarl, your video is going to cost me a lot of money :wink: i need a press, and a vise, and who knows how many other things. great video well worth the 12 dollars :thumbs_up in your 3rd video could you cover broadhead tuning and more of the arrow aspects of shooting, spinning, fletching, spine, etc....:


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*I surrender------*

LeEarl:

I gave up and ordered your video from your web site. It is probably a lot easier for you to conduct business this way, as compared to mail order.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

LeEarl still waiting on you response re postal costs. Thanks


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

*2nd Video*

Yes I was told second video would be sent out Free. also. Hmmmm


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*tell me*

whould this be a must have for a do it youself archery dude


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

Received the dvd yesterday.fantastic
Thanks and cheers:darkbeer: Jason


----------



## Alex in Germany (Sep 18, 2002)

LeEarl´s DVD is not good....




























.





for your Arrows.









This is what happend to my Groups at 20 meters after i follwed the instuctions from LeEarl.

Thanks LeEarl !!

Greetings, Alex


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Great shooting Alex. I am glad it helped you out!!

I will be gone for a week starting tomorrow Friday June 30th. All DVD's ordered on or before June 29th will be shipped out before I leave. Everyone should have thiers by the first week in July, excpect the over sea orders, sorry guys it just takes longer.......

Thanks to everyone so far for making this a huge part of my life and my families life. All the money I make, which is not a huge amount but it is growing, goes back into the fund for more tuning and hunting videos. We are always trying to come up with fun and exciting ways to bring everyone more info to learn from. Keep watching this year and learn!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I am back and DVD's will be shipped out tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for your patience!!

LeEarl


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I got my copy of LeEarl's second edition video last week. It is great! It is packed with lots of useful information that takes the "head scratching" out of bow tuning. I ordered this video because I heard that it covered string serving which is something that I want to try. LeEarl makes it look so simple and I didn't understand it until I saw it done on his video.
Before watching this video, I already knew how to set up and tune a bow. But I must admit that this "old dog" learned a few new tricks after watching the video! It's a must have for all archers no matter how much experience you have. Thanks a bunch LeEarl!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I just got mine and am very pleased. I would love to see what is on the third one. Things are so much clearer now that I have seen them.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Are these dvd's still available?
Is there a 3rd one coming out?


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea i'm ready for the 3rd one how much longer?


----------



## SchradeKnifeGuy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Do You have Back Copies of the first video*

I would like to have both the first and second dvd's. Please tell me how to get both

Joe


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

SchradeKnifeGuy said:


> I would like to have both the first and second dvd's. Please tell me how to get both
> 
> Joe



I asked the same question and LeEarl told me to just get the second one. It includes everything from the first one and more. here is the link:

http://www.thesportsmenswayout.com/DVDbuy.html


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

Just sent payment. I can't wait to buy new nocks to replace the broken ones.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Can't order? Pleasee help!!!!*



LeEarl said:


> OK, my second edition is back up for sale. I have time now again to devote back to making sure DVD's are getting shipped out right away. This is the same DVD that I was selling earlier and have had MANY PM's amd e-mails asking if I was going to have it up for sale again.
> 
> SO here it is.
> 
> ...


Mr LeEarl, I sent PM on 10 AUG with no reply. I would like to order your new DVD, but the web site will not let me in.   When I go to the main site it will not let me contact you or find anything about ordering your DVD.  

Please help!!!

Thanks Aaron


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe he stopped taking orders on Aug.5th.


----------

